# Back in Russia "FEDOR SPEAKS"



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> "I rushed to declare my retirement out of frustration. I will fight more. Possibly, I will return to the [Strikeforce] heavyweight Grand Prix," Fedor told LifeSports.ru (translation via Cage Potato). "I am confident that I am capable of having a few more fights. I didn’t make any analysis yet on why I lost. I need to recover. I can’t see very well yet."
> 
> Fedor's coaches downplayed the loss to Silva.
> 
> ...


Welllll i know its not fair for Fedor to come back and makes it a joke of a tournament. But i do like Fedor and dont care for the rest of the "Fill ins" so GO FEDOR.!! WIN THIS TOURNAMENT THE CHEATING WAY!!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

He needs new training camp, fresh ideas, more focus and concentration. But first of all, he must admit that those problems exist, otherwise, he'll be beaten badly again. Fedor hasn't been moving in the right direction for a while. It's not about training longer, it's all about training better, more efficiently and effectively.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Seriously, should Fedor win the tournament somehow after getting dominated in the 1st round, i'm completely done with Strikeforce.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Seriously, should Fedor win the tournament somehow after getting dominated in the 1st round, i'm completely done with Strikeforce.


Thats kind of silly. You would stop watching them because a fighter wins a tournament?? Strikeforce is pretty much a joke in many ways. But they do put on good fights so no harm done. They dont try to be anything they arnt, proof is there in letting Fedor possibly return in a tournament he lost. But ask yourself this. Do you like watching Fedor fight?? or would you rather watch reems Brother fight?? They are giving us the chance to watch Fedor again. No matter how many times he loses i will always get excited for a Fedor. So thank you StrikeForce for making yourself look like clowns for the sake of giving us the fights we want. I salute you... raise02:


----------



## Saenchai (Mar 11, 2010)

The_Senator said:


> He needs new training camp, fresh ideas, more focus and concentration. But first of all, he must admit that those problems exist, otherwise, he'll be beaten badly again. Fedor hasn't been moving in the right direction for a while. It's not about training longer, it's all about training better, more efficiently and effectively.


can't agree more!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes, i enjoy watching Fedor fight but not under these circumstances. SF just does sume borderline ridiculous stuff sometimes. Giving Rogers a title fight while his coming off a KO loss etc. Imagine Fedor winning the tournament eventually, when he got dominated and beaten down in the 1st round?


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Yes, i enjoy watching Fedor fight but not under these circumstances. SF just does sume borderline ridiculous stuff sometimes. Giving Rogers a title fight while his coming off a KO loss etc. Imagine Fedor winning the tournament eventually, when he got dominated and beaten down in the 1st round?


I personally no longer believe that Fedor can beat Overeem anyway, so if he somehow gets himself in the tournament again, it won't be pretty. Overeem, Kharitonov, Barnett with his A-game and Silva are all very capable to beat current Fedor. He is more beatable than he ever was. Werdum has a solid chance to get him on the ground again and defeat him there. My point is, Fedor better stay away from the tournament and consider doing what I mentioned above, otherwise few more stoppages and he will become Andrei Arlovski with 0-4, washed up "has been" champion with brain damage not far from being called just a punching bag of modern MMA. The aura of mysterious invincibility is gone, trying to do the same thing and expect the different result will only lead to more misery.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Didn't Coker say his looking to book him against the loser of Reem-Werdum anyhow? I'm sure he'll go back to his winning ways against Werdum in their rematch.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

would be funny if winner of Werdum/Overeem couldnt continue so Fedor hops in and gets smashed by BigFoot again.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

SonOfZion said:


> would be funny if winner of Werdum/Overeem couldnt continue so Fedor hops in and gets smashed by BigFoot again.


That would be horrible but the reaction from M1 should be funny.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Yes, i enjoy watching Fedor fight but not under these circumstances. SF just does sume borderline ridiculous stuff sometimes. Giving Rogers a title fight while his coming off a KO loss etc. Imagine Fedor winning the tournament eventually, when he got dominated and beaten down in the 1st round?


You mention 1st round for a second time. Fedor won the first round on judges cards.

He lost/got dominated in second round.

Don't hate maan.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Rusko said:


> You mention 1st round for a second time. Fedor won the first round on judges cards.
> 
> He lost/got dominated in second round.
> 
> Don't hate maan.


He meant the 1st round of the tournament probably, not the first round of the fight with Silva.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

i thought Fedor lost that 1st round. It was very close til the late TD by Bigfoot i thought that gave him enough.


I believe one judge scored the 1st for BigFoot aswell, judges and refs are so biased for big names its hard to get a close round win over a legend.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I also think Fedor lost the first round. It was close but still Bigfoot did enough to win.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Rusko said:


> You mention 1st round for a second time. Fedor won the first round on judges cards.
> 
> He lost/got dominated in second round.
> 
> Don't hate maan.


In the first round of the tournament silly. It wouldn't make sense if a fighter who lost in the open round of the tournament somehow fights in the semis etc.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Seriously, should Fedor win the tournament somehow after getting dominated in the 1st round, i'm completely done with Strikeforce.


Don't worry Rauno...
It won't happen...

Uless Coker hires someone to shoot Kharitonov or Barnett fails another drugs test.:sarcastic12:


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

limba said:


> Don't worry Rauno...
> It won't happen...
> 
> Uless Coker hires someone to shoot Kharitonov or Barnett fails another drugs test.:sarcastic12:


 injuries happen, dont know what sport you follow but its pretty common among HWs. Somebody gets hurt and Fedor will be back in the tourny, guaranteed.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> injuries happen, dont know what sport you follow but its pretty common among HWs. Somebody gets hurt and Fedor will be back in the tourny, guaranteed.


I'm still flirting with the idea of him fighting the loser of Reem-Werdum.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Rauno said:


> I'm still flirting with the idea of him fighting the loser of Reem-Werdum.


 i hear ya but it will be kind of lackluster because instead of them fighting for MMA HW supremacy, they will be both coming off losses and fighting to remain in the HW elites whatsoever.


Kind of like the Chuck VS Wandy dream match up was a bit anti climatic because they didnt fight when they were both on top. Altho was still an all time classic.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> injuries happen, dont know what sport you follow but its pretty common among HWs. Somebody gets hurt and Fedor will be back in the tourny, guaranteed.


Strikeforce wants this?! Of course they do!
Will it happen!...I doubt it!
Or at least on paper! 
The fighters who take part in the tournament will try to avoid injuries more than ever now. It's not like they participate in a tournament every year.



Rauno said:


> I'm still flirting with the idea of him fighting the loser of Reem-Werdum.



Yes buddy.

I hope so too!



SonOfZion said:


> i hear ya but it will be kind of lackluster because *instead of them fighting for MMA HW supremacy,* they will be both coming off losses and fighting to remain in the HW elites whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Kind of like the Chuck VS Wandy dream match up was a bit anti climatic because they didnt fight when they were both on top. Altho was still an all time classic.


Losing back to back fights shouldn't allow you to "fight for MMA HW supremacy", no matter who you are!
End of story.

And if indeed one fighter gets injured i hope they give Del Rosario the shot at fighting in the tournament!
He won the reserve fight.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

vilify said:


> That would be horrible but the reaction from M1 should be funny.


They'll claim the genie from Aladdin was in the crowd messing with Fedor's head, yet again. If Fedor wins, it's talent, if he loses, it's a genie, that's how they'll respond.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Fedor needs to leave his terrible management and start training with a different camp. If he were training with top fighters with top coaches he would be back in the game. But right now, the game is just outpacing him.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Fedor shouldn't have to fight in the tourny, lets just make him the Grand Champion at the end. Whoever wins can get second place. The fact that Fedor hasn't proven himself against the best has never been a problem before, why should it be now?


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

Fedor Emelianenko


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

enceledus said:


> Fedor needs to leave his terrible management and start training with a different camp.


This times 1000. It's the source of his problems, plain & simple.

Go pay a visit to Greg Jackson, Fedor.


----------

